# Growing Aponogeton Bulbs



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

It's the risk in buying bulbs versus live plants. Make sure it's dry and wrapped with lots of crumpled newsprint to prevent mold when stored in the fridge.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Drop them in.. i let them flower up. The ulvaceus"lily" bulbs are more resistant to dormancy, but have runners instead of flowering up... One of mine came in huge like an amazon sword, it was nuts..

The crispus is lovely when healthy, i havent had much luck bringing them back tho... Flowers on the crispus look like tiny white salvia blooms. 

As far as i know, most people keep their dormant bulbs in sand in the fridge. 

If your tank is lightly planted, no special care is required..


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Crispino Ramos said:


> It's the risk in buying bulbs versus live plants. Make sure it's dry and wrapped with lots of crumpled newsprint to prevent mold when stored in the fridge.


I bought the bulbs from Walmart knowing they wouldn't all grow, and I could send them to Sea Life and get replacements. I do buy alot of live plants from members here and on the plantedtank. I will take your recommendation on the storage. 

Thanks
Doug


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

steven p said:


> Drop them in.. i let them flower up. The ulvaceus"lily" bulbs are more resistant to dormancy, but have runners instead of flowering up... One of mine came in huge like an amazon sword, it was nuts..
> 
> The crispus is lovely when healthy, i havent had much luck bringing them back tho... Flowers on the crispus look like tiny white salvia blooms.
> 
> ...


If I just drop them in do you think there is any benefit to using potting soil and capping it off? Or is that just a good way to get them started then plant them after.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

dougolasjr said:


> If I just drop them in do you think there is any benefit to using potting soil and capping it off? Or is that just a good way to get them started then plant them after.


I got good growth and rooting in plain alley gravel.

Id just drop them in the tank, anchor them after they start growing. If the bulbs start to shrink or get soft then they arent getting what they need. Topsoil will help the plant, no doubt. But honestly, i think they do a superb job keeping params stable in low light/tech set ups..

Theyre entirely undemanding plants, except for the dormant season.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

steven p said:


> I got good growth and rooting in plain alley gravel.
> 
> Id just drop them in the tank, anchor them after they start growing. If the bulbs start to shrink or get soft then they arent getting what they need. Topsoil will help the plant, no doubt. But honestly, i think they do a superb job keeping params stable in low light/tech set ups..
> 
> Theyre entirely undemanding plants, except for the dormant season.


Okay. I may just drop the rest in a bowl I got from wallyworld, and let the ones in the soil be.


----------

